# how should I use my last peptides



## squatster (Oct 26, 2017)

I have 14 mg- 7 2mg bottles cjc 1295 
25mg 5 5mg bottles of GHRP2 left over
How should I cycle them till I get my new peps
Getting ready to start the slin art begging of November but want to kick start things


----------



## Viking (Oct 26, 2017)

squatster said:


> I have 14 mg- 7 2mg bottles cjc 1295
> 25mg 5 5mg bottles of GHRP2 left over
> How should I cycle them till I get my new peps
> Getting ready to start the slin art begging of November but want to kick start things



I would do the cjc at 2mg per week and the ghrp2 at 200mcg as many times per day as you want. I would try for 3 injs of ghrp2 each day.


----------



## squatster (Oct 26, 2017)

Going to start out up in the AM
Thanks man


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 26, 2017)

I would do the same. I never felt the need in going over 200mcg for GHRP-2. Laws of diminishing returns come into play but you don't have loads of stock. The cjc is much better at 4mg+ but start at 2mg and go from there. You can access things better on cycle after a few weeks and when ordering again so you will know what to do at the time. Nice little primer for your future cycle though.


----------



## squatster (Oct 27, 2017)

I am still figuring out what to order
Getting enough mk677 for 8 months
The cycle will be
Test 800 to 1200mg pr week
EQ 600 pr week
Was going to do tren a at 700 but had problems last run so going to substitute that with some thing else??
Dbal
Mk677
HGH
Lantus
Proviron
Dont even know how long I will run it for - just going to run tillI can't
I have never really been this high one mg. 
Will I need it that high??
How long can I handle it for?
Never done insulin
Stocking up now for the whole run now


----------



## odin (Oct 27, 2017)

squatster said:


> I am still figuring out what to order
> Getting enough mk677 for 8 months
> The cycle will be
> Test 800 to 1200mg pr week
> ...



I would start at lower doses and up a bit when you think you need it. There is never any need in starting reallly high. How much you need and handle is an individual thing. The test and eq would be enough for gear. If you have never done insulin be careful with it.


----------



## squatster (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks Idon
Planing on starting with
300mg. Test
300mg. Eq
40mg dbal
I'll be startng the mk677 and hgh 1 month before the insulin - the mk and the growth throws of my sugars off a bit.
Getting my diet straightened out first.


----------



## squatster (Oct 27, 2017)

My last cycle was
Every other day-tue thur sat
100 mg test prop
100 mg. Tren A
100 mg.wini
Inbetwrrn those days
1cc andropen test 250mg - mon wed fri sun
30 mg. Mk-677 every night
I grew every week
No sides ay all just size
My work out was vey un orthodox 
Every body part exept arms every other day
Arms inbetween
Lots of super sets
Cardio every day
Arms every other
My team was trying to shred me - all I did was grow. 
I did that for 3 months - never ever got sore once


----------



## squatster (Oct 27, 2017)

Was supposed to go to the next step but my couch passed away and it really fucked me up bad. 
But i am ready to get it on. 
Going to pick all you guys brains a bunch


----------



## odin (Oct 28, 2017)

squatster said:


> Thanks Idon
> Planing on starting with
> 300mg. Test
> 300mg. Eq
> ...



Good plan. I like the way you are adding each item at different times. I know many who do that and it's the best approach in my opinion.


----------



## squatster (Nov 3, 2017)

Forgot to pout
My cjc is with no dc that I have


----------

